# Love love love



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Me too!
Sadly looks like your girls are in need of tail wigs - Kiki had hers cut like that last year and I nearly stopped talking to the lady who groomed her as a result...


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

*LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE* What an awesome shot!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi - I'm sure you've heard me complaining about this latest groom frequently. It's awful. Honestly. We are not going back there again. She's done them twice previously and did a great job but this time it's like she did the complete opposite than what I asked. She mentioned matts but I really keep on top of it and don't accept matts as a reason because I know they were matt free the day before they went for groom (my mum took them as I went on holiday).


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> *LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE* What an awesome shot!


Thank you. It's a raw shot!!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I really want to make the leap to RAW, the camera mode, not the food. But I still haven't figured out how to edit in lightroom. What did you use?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I use aperture on iMac. It's quite basic but enough for what I need. It's probably a fluke really, I don't get it very often!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Pretty girlies! Look at blonde beach babe Nina!!!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Pretty girlies! Look at blonde beach babe Nina!!!!!


I know! Practically white in places! She's all creamy and scrummy. Her ears are even more contrasting now. They are almost brown!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Delicious! I actually really like her face cut Ruth, can't see the body but she still looks like Nina


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Delicious! I actually really like her face cut Ruth, can't see the body but she still looks like Nina


I fixed her face with precision!! Plus her face grows fast so that's helping. But my fixing was quite an operation so than you!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Couple more face shots.. Shows the imperfections...





She's so gorgeous though that really it doesn't matter!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ahhhh nina is so much lighter like my ruby, I love her cheeky toothy grin x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Ahhhh nina is so much lighter like my ruby, I love her cheeky toothy grin x


I know those wee teeth! They show themselves every now and then! She likes to keep her mouth slightly open at all times. She was sitting on the grass with her ball this evening and a fly flew past her and she opened her mouth and snapped the fly! Lola would rather chase them. Nina's like a frog!


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

nina looks like she has lightened a lot, or is it just the lighting?

Gandhi has lots of individual white hairs down his back but he is the same colour overall


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Grove said:


> nina looks like she has lightened a lot, or is it just the lighting?
> 
> Gandhi has lots of individual white hairs down his back but he is the same colour overall


No she's definitely lighter. Her ears and round her eyes and muzzle, and her tail have remained dark red. Since her groom she's lost all the gold on her body. I have to say though, my next poo was going to be cream  but I have that in Nina now so will get to choose a different colour


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ruby is distinctively darker around her ears, muzzle etc..... Especially after her short back and sides x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

They both look beautiful. I love Ninas color. If course Lola is a regal as ever.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

They look so happy


----------

